# blood...



## dither (Aug 18, 2016)

Having broken my arm six weeks ago i have slipped into a routine of not doing very much, and i won't deny that i'm loving it. I needed this. My body, ​needed this. Could've done without the injury but there you go.
So, every morning i wake at around ten and without even thinking, i put the kettle on, pop a teabag and a spoonful of sugar into a mug and then, when the kettle has boiled, add water to mug and let it stew ( sorry, en-fuse ) for a while. All this and i'm still not yet fully awake.
As i sit and allow the nicest gentlest and most delightfully refreshing libation known to man work it's magic the fog begins to clear. First i feel the aches and pains in my shoulder, i'm looking forward to starting physiotherapy tomorrow. Then, as i relax in the semi-darkness of our room, with curtains still pulled to the middle, and the silence, even though it's almost 10.30., you could hear a pin drop.
Wheels within wheels begin to turn. My senses, almost like a rabbits nervously poking their heads above ground, scenting the air as they peer out of their burrows, one by one slip gently into gear, thoughts start to emerge and i open my mind to the realisation of another day.
"Could do with a few supplies. Can i be bothered?".. A discussion with the self ensues..." i have enough grub for tomorrow, it could wait until Saturday. What the hell, Saturday'll do. Just another day then. Go get a newspaper, find a shady spot under one of those Maples that border the Village green, sit for a while and then take a leisurely stroll back home."
Usually my first port of call is the public toilets that are situated opposite the green by the main road. But the Gents was closed to the public yesterday. Steel shutter-door pulled down to the ground and padlocked. The notice, addressed to the cleaner i imagine, read "beware! Blood on the floor". 
Oh for god sake i'd thought, okay!  there was a trail of blood, quite big drops actually, from the doorway to the small hand-basin that's set into the wall next to the urinal. What do they think we're going to do roll in it?
I _can see the point of it i suppose. Not very hygienic is it. And so, there might not be the usual sitting and perusing of newspaper headlines under my favourite tree. We shall see.

Life eh?

_ It's been a while and i felt like it. That's all.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey dither! I haven't seen too many of your pieces but I like this journal-like piece that you have here. I'm not an expert at critiquing non-fiction (yet ) but I found this enjoyable.

Thanks for the read and keep on writin'!


----------



## Eric Romano (Oct 17, 2016)

I could totally relate to your situation. I had injured my arm in the summer last year and felt so wasted.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 18, 2016)

Great visuals, very cleanly written letting me get a glimpse into your mind :}


----------



## dither (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dither (Oct 18, 2016)

Plasticweld said:


> Great visuals, very cleanly written letting me get a glimpse into your mind :}



Not much of a life i'm afraid.


----------

